# Hi im jo type 2 diabetic



## giovanna (Mar 21, 2016)

hi im jo im 43 and been fully diabetic since the birth of my third child, I got gestational diabetis with all three but didnt go away on the third baby. Im on glimmerpride, metformin and now recently changed injection victosa. Just been on it for a few days and not feeling very good today, egg burps headache and tummy hurts I know I have to give it a chance but I hate being ill when I have three kids to look after, my hubby is great but hate this bloody disease and how horrible it is and just feel low with it all. Im trying to lose weight and walk everyday and made over a stone loss but recently finding it hard with the food control and put on few pounds. I go to a diabetic group and its nice but they are all alot older than me and no one real[y in my position.sorry for my rant but just feeling fed up


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 21, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! 

Are you taking the metfartin with or after a meal? I've heard (on here) that doing this can ease the symptoms, as can reducing your carb intake if this is feasible. I think we all hate the D, so it's a good thing that a cure is just 10 years away (and has been for at least the past 50 years)...


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2016)

giovanna said:


> hi im jo im 43 and been fully diabetic since the birth of my third child, I got gestational diabetis with all three but didnt go away on the third baby. Im on glimmerpride, metformin and now recently changed injection victosa. Just been on it for a few days and not feeling very good today, egg burps headache and tummy hurts I know I have to give it a chance but I hate being ill when I have three kids to look after, my hubby is great but hate this bloody disease and how horrible it is and just feel low with it all. Im trying to lose weight and walk everyday and made over a stone loss but recently finding it hard with the food control and put on few pounds. I go to a diabetic group and its nice but they are all alot older than me and no one real[y in my position.sorry for my rant but just feeling fed up


Hi Jo, welcome to the forum  Fromm what I have heard from others, Victoza can take a little while to get used to, but if you find you really can't get on with it then there are similar alternatives that some people find suits them better e.g. Byetta, Bydureon, so worth going back to your GP if things get too bad - hope they improve for you though!

Well done with the weight loss and exercising  Are you using a meter to test your tolerances for various foods? Have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S to understand the process  By removing or reducing foods in your diet that you don't tolerate well this can really improve your blood sugar levels, which in turn can make you feel much better in yourself as high or swinging levels can affect mood. I'd also recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, as these will really help you to understand diabetes and equip you to be able to tackle it better - know your enemy! 

Please ask any questions you may have, and we will be happy to help!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Jo and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi and welcome Jo.


----------



## @Fractis (Mar 21, 2016)

giovanna said:


> sorry for my rant but just feeling fed up



Hi Jo, welcome. Don't apologise for the rant, you are more than entitled!

Diabetes groups are very varied, and if your local one is not for you it might be looking for others in the area. It's not often that I lower the average age in a room, but in my local group I was the youngest by about 20 years! I stopped going, and over time was able to make friends in the community (online and in real life). More recently I have started going back to my local group, and every once in a while someone more my age (47 going on 13) comes along, and because they are not the only one, decides to come back another time. Gradual the average age is coming down, and I think we can now probably consider ourselves as "vintage" rather than "geriatric"!

Well done with the weight loss; Do your best not to beat yourself up about the bad days, and focus on the excellent progress you have made. Easier said than done I know, but worth keeping in mind


----------



## giovanna (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi thanks for all your replies. I'm gonna give it a bit more of a go I feel I best give it a bit more time then it's only been a few days. my poor hubby hardly going near me as my egg burps are making him gag lol even my kids are calling burping Bertie. I spose just have to give myself time. I do like the group but only the men seem to talk the other older ladies stick together.I definately feel my appetite reduced with this injection so hoping after the side affects it does help me lose more.Thankyou all for your time to reply to me.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello Jo and welcome to the forum. 

I know what you mean about the groups.  When I was diagnosed going to coffee mornings and bring and buy sales (commendable as that is) with a load of pensioners was not really my thing as you can imagine.   There wasn't as many of us around in 1986 and being T1 I was in a minority to begin with anyway.  So not a lot in the way of support.

That was before the internet and so of course we now have things like this forum which is a very useful resource with lots of friendly and helpful support and advice on offer.

I'm sure with time your diabetes will settle down and become more manageable.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Jo, fellow T2, fedup and food/weight struggle.  We can be fed up together.  Unfortunately I'm older at 52.


----------



## giovanna (Mar 21, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> Hi Jo, fellow T2, fedup and food/weight struggle.  We can be fed up together.  Unfortunately I'm older at 52.


I'm 43 so youre not that much older.I just realy love food and I love potatoes and love rice and I like cake and it's them small potions I'm struggling with do have alot of veg but I know losing weight is for my own good but it does get to you


----------



## giovanna (Mar 21, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Hello Jo and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I know what you mean about the groups.  When I was diagnosed going to coffee mornings and bring and buy sales (commendable as that is) with a load of pensioners was not really my thing as you can imagine.   There wasn't as many of us around in 1986 and being T1 I was in a minority to begin with anyway.  So not a lot in the way of support.
> 
> ...


oh bless you. yes the Internet is great for support feel very lonely with it as I do feel myself getting really down with it and not really having anyone to talk to about it


----------



## giovanna (Mar 21, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Jo, welcome to the forum  Fromm what I have heard from others, Victoza can take a little while to get used to, but if you find you really can't get on with it then there are similar alternatives that some people find suits them better e.g. Byetta, Bydureon, so worth going back to your GP if things get too bad - hope they improve for you though!
> 
> Well done with the weight loss and exercising  Are you using a meter to test your tolerances for various foods? Have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S to understand the process  By removing or reducing foods in your diet that you don't tolerate well this can really improve your blood sugar levels, which in turn can make you feel much better in yourself as high or swinging levels can affect mood. I'd also recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, as these will really help you to understand diabetes and equip you to be able to tackle it better - know your enemy!
> 
> Please ask any questions you may have, and we will be happy to help!


sorry I don't quite get it do you mean a blood testing? I test around 3 times a day usually after bfast before lunch before bed and Ive been told to take metfomin after evening meal.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2016)

giovanna said:


> sorry I don't quite get it do you mean a blood testing? I test around 3 times a day usually after bfast before lunch before bed and Ive been told to take metfomin after evening meal.


Hi Jo, yes, using your meter to test before AND after eating will tell you whether the meal you have eaten is suitable for you, or if it raises your blood sugar levels too much - in which case you might have to reduce the carbohydrates in the meal and then test again next time to see if there is an improvement. If you click on this link, it explains more fully what I mean: 

http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html

Eventually, you will build up experience of the things you tolerate well and the things that send your blood sugar levels too high. It takes a bit of time, but worth it


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi Jo
I'm right there with you on the fed up with diabetes about 50% of the time.  It has an irritating way of making itself known just at the most inconvenient moment.  If you like rice, pasta and spuds then you could try mixing them with other things so you don't feel deprived, so rice and quinoa work well together, make a potato and brocolli gratin instead of normal potatoes (if you can convince the kids to eat green stuff) or mix sweet potato with normal spud (the green veggies and sweet potato are less starchy so lower in carb), pasta can be mixed with salad (cold) to bulk it out.  That way you're getting less of a hit but still enjoying the food you like.  Worth a try.  Cake wise if I fancy a bit I tend to gravitate towards Costa coffe because they do mini versions, or I make my own minis.  Welcome aboard


----------



## giovanna (Mar 22, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Hi Jo
> I'm right there with you on the fed up with diabetes about 50% of the time.  It has an irritating way of making itself known just at the most inconvenient moment.  If you like rice, pasta and spuds then you could try mixing them with other things so you don't feel deprived, so rice and quinoa work well together, make a potato and brocolli gratin instead of normal potatoes (if you can convince the kids to eat green stuff) or mix sweet potato with normal spud (the green veggies and sweet potato are less starchy so lower in carb), pasta can be mixed with salad (cold) to bulk it out.  That way you're getting less of a hit but still enjoying the food you like.  Worth a try.  Cake wise if I fancy a bit I tend to gravitate towards Costa coffe because they do mini versions, or I make my own minis.  Welcome aboard


thankyou!☺yeah that's some great ideas I did see an advert for uncle ben with wholemeal rice with quinoa so il give it a go. il def try the broccoli and potato bake Im not a pasta eater tho lol.I love costa coffee ive been good so far with only once having cake really like coffees there lol thankyou for your reply


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 22, 2016)

You're not alone. We all get fed up. This forum is a great place for letting off steam

I maintain that magic carpets are fuelled by 'bio gas'!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 22, 2016)

Jo - I've been married twice now - and I can assure your husband that eggy burps are absolutely nowhere near, don't even approach it, the nauseating qualities of eggy farts - which at various times - BOTH of these blokes have been known to emit.  And yet - when I have remonstrated - they have both LAUGHED at me.

So - for your own sanity - I can only recommend that YOU laugh at HIM !!


----------

